# MVC Baseball Tournament 2016: DBU wins MVC title



## Coach

To the Sycamores:

WIN or go home! There is no sugar-coating it, they don't have a N.I.T. & the only team in the tourney that could even sniff an at-large is Dallas Baptist.  You have the home-field advantage and I say again Sycamores, git'r done!  :thumbsup:

Missouri State has shown the ability to hit the ball

http://www.d1baseball.com/player-rankings/missouri-state/


----------



## SycamoreinTexas

Even if they don't make it, another successful season for ISU baseball considering how they were neglected by the athletic department for so many years!


----------



## BankShot

_Losing three (3) starting RHP's to injury_ has put a kink in Mitch's "style," but he's trying to get at least 4-5 innings out of every starter, then use a "reasonably" dependable bullpen (middle relief - Larrison & Olds; closer - McKinney/Olds). 

I still think that Ayers offers a better glove & bat in the outfield than Gutierrez, who's NOW batting .219...which is real offensive liability for an OFer to have. Gutty was inserted into the lineup AFTER Ayers suffered a lower leg injury v. DBU a month ago. He was used as a PHer in the Bradley series only once, so he may still be lingering. Gutty is playing better "D" now, becoming familiar w/ CF and getting a better jump on the ball. But .219 hurts...

We've had a good season, but we've also lost a few that were close & winnable, which would've driven our RPI higher, thus holding greater merit for an at-large bid. It's all or nothing for ISU now...

If we'd won those two 1-run game losses v. DBU, both DBU & ISU would be in the running for at-large if BOTH were to not win the MVC Tournament.


----------



## 4Q_iu

Has there been an announcement of which Trees will be playing summer collegiate baseball?

I'm never in the Midwest for a Terre Haute Rex / Prospect League game...

Have made it to some Valley Baseball League games in the past few years


----------



## BankShot

From discussion with those close to ISU Baseball, it finally looks like "common sense" is prevailing re: year-round college baseball and its impact upon the human body. Not sure what Coach Hannah's EXACT policy will be, but after seeing three (3) of his top right hander's succumb to arm injuries this year, SUMMER BALL is likely not gonna be an ISU priority anymore (at least for PITCHERS). _ I agree wholeheartedly re: this position_. The body needs time to heal, especially among pitchers. Summer can be a time for strength training & conditioning w/o the stress.

Good article on this topic: 

http://ericcressey.com/college-baseball-is-summer-ball-worth-it


----------



## bluepower

I wholeheartedly agree, Bankshot!!  Pitchers who have placed a lot of mileage on their arm should either rest their appendage during the summer or go with a program that will allow them to see limited action.  We have seen too many arm injuries on this squad.  Need better arm management 12 months a year!


----------



## BankShot

bluepower said:


> I wholeheartedly agree, Bankshot!!  Pitchers who have placed a lot of mileage on their arm should either rest their appendage during the summer or go with a program that will allow them to see limited action.  We have seen too many arm injuries on this squad.  Need better arm management 12 months a year!



Here are Summer League results of AUSTIN CONWAY in '15 v. the ISU '16 season:

http://www.thebaseballcube.com/players/profile.asp?P=austin-conway


----------



## Sycamore Proud

This same philosophy, in my opinion, should apply to high school kids as well.  I don't feel year around play in any one sport should be avoided.  Let them be kids.  Let them experience more that one game.  Let them meet new people, make new frieds.  Let them be KIDS.  Let them let their body rest and let their mind rest.  Now that I have offended all of the AAU fanatics out there, I suggest you not waist your time.  You will not change my mind.


----------



## BankShot

Sycamore Proud said:


> This same philosophy, in my opinion, should apply to high school kids as well.  I don't feel year around play in any one sport should be avoided.  Let them be kids.  Let them experience more that one game.  Let them meet new people, make new frieds.  Let them be KIDS.  Let them let their body rest and let their mind rest.  Now that I have offended all of the AAU fanatics out there, I suggest you not waist your time.  You will not change my mind.



There was always sound logic that undermined the "multi-sport" participation, then in the 80's "travel ball" infected the parents of most kids, who seemingly enjoyed the "social prestige" of those tournaments in Florida & elsewhere, playing 15 games in 4 or 5 dayz then bitching about their child's arm hurting. 

Send 'em to Summer Camps...go camping, fishing, canoeing - refresh their minds & bodies & get a new perspective on life. I've NEVER been a proponet of YEAR ROUND SCHOOL for this purpose. There are so many other positive learning experiences that can shape a childs mind & body.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Travel ball is more for the parents than the kids.  I'll never forget listening to 5 dads,  2 from the visitors and 3 from the home team, sitting together at a high school softball game "complaining" about the cost of travel ball in the past summer.  You guessed it.  It took less than 10 minutes for the "complaining" turned into bragging about how many $$ they spent for their daughters to play travel softball.  Tjat was about 10 years ago and the brags ranged from 8K to 11K bucks.


----------



## Chief_Quabachi

Not a fan of AAU/Summer Travel in ANY sport.


----------



## ISUCC

Stadium looks nice, but man, sad to see there aren't many there on such a nice night.


----------



## ISUCC

bottom of 6th and looking grim for ISU, down 8-2


----------



## ISUCC

11-4 MSU in the 8th, game's over for the most part


----------



## ISUCC

12-4 is your final, ISU plays WSU in an elimination game tomorrow, weather permitting


----------



## Bluethunder

Awesome start to the tournament, getting the piss beat out of you on the first day.

I guess by this time tomorrow we can officially focus on the start of football.


----------



## BankShot

Just returned from the game. Sat & talked w/ the Giesler Family from Jasper much of the game. His cuzz plays for Dayton. Funny, because he mentioned Jasper killing Heritage Hills in HS when Ward pitched!

MSU is officially OUT of their slump. We beat 'em 3 straight at the tail end of their nose dive. They've now won 6 straight, the final game @ DBU & v. Arkansas...now ISU.

Ward got hammered early, and our relief corps likewise got battered. Couldn't plug those Mo St. bats tonight, not to mention our sorry offensive performance. Take a look:

http://stats.statbroadcast.com/broadcast/?id=131965

Oh yes...1st time ever TONIGHT that beer has ever been sold @ an ISU game @Warn Field. Sodexo had a small cooler & charged $6.00 for a 12 oz which they poured into a  plastic cup. They also placed an arm band on you to indicate your age 21 status. You tell me why a 65 yr. old man needs a 'friggin arm band?:lol:

Typical ISU...just a tent w/ a cooler sitting on a table. I discovered the "change of beer policy"  from John Sherman after seeing a woman w/ a cup of beer that looked too sudsy for a Sprite! No advertising whatsoever, and the girl from Sodexo said it was an "experiment." Let's see..."How the failure  to market beer sales @ college baseball games impacts revenue flow?":whack:

Reminded me of my 50's NTH "experiment" selling "Kool Aid" on Park Avenue near the Markle Mill Dam...$6/beer will no doubt impact con$umption patterns, wouldn't you say?hno: The _Giesler's from Jasper _are likely EXPERTS on the subject...and it's obvious that ISU needs to LOWER their prices to enhance the Warn Field "experience."

Meet Dane's cousin:

http://www.daytonflyers.com/roster.aspx?rp_id=3227&path=baseball


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Bears Bring The Bats To Down Sycamores In Opening Day Of MVC Tournament*






The Missouri Valley Conference's second-seeded Indiana State Baseball (34-20, 13-8 MVC) fell behind the seventh-seeded Missouri State Bears (35-19, 7-13 MVC) early on, and would not catch up, as they would drop the MVC tournament opener by a final score of 12-4.

Read more at GoSycamores...


----------



## ISU_TREE_FAN

ISUCC said:


> Stadium looks nice, but man, sad to see there aren't many there on such a nice night.



SEC tourney on tv at a super ballpark in Hoover, AL.  Most of the SEC teams are nationally ranked and other than the game when Alabama played no one (maybe 100, maybe not that many at any of the other daytime games) in the stands. And it was a long way from being "full house" when Alabama played. It is the nature of the beast. Most people work during the week, it is hot & humid and when the home team gets "smoked" in their first game I wouldn't expect the crowd to pick up much.


----------



## BankShot

ISU_TREE_FAN said:


> ... hot & humid and when the home team gets "smoked" in their first game I wouldn't expect the crowd to pick up much.



On the mark, ITF...looks like we could have a REPEAT of the '14 MVC Tournament, where BOTH the Aces & ISU were knocked out after two (2), and the crowd dwindled...


----------



## BankShot

*UE 1st Team All-MVC Catcher "Booms" Walkoff HR to Fell Redbirds in Extra Inning 4-3*

Now we know why he's known as "Boomer"...:lol:

http://stats.statbroadcast.com/broadcast/?id=131966

Sycs v. Shox coming up about 3:15 PM...


----------



## ISUCC

Sycamores widening the lead on WSU in the 7th, 6-1 now. Curious why ISU didn't throw their best pitcher Keaffaber vs. MSU and try to win that game vs throwing him in game 2 and now having to win like 5 games in 3 days.


----------



## ISUCC

into the 9th, ISU leads 7-1


----------



## BankShot

ISUCC said:


> Sycamores widening the lead on WSU in the 7th, 6-1 now. Curious why ISU didn't throw their best pitcher Keaffaber vs. MSU and try to win that game vs throwing him in game 2 and now having to win like 5 games in 3 days.



Keaf has not had much success lately in the #1 slot. The move to #2 seems to be the right decision by Coach Hannahs. Our pitching rotation is a 'Vegas bookie's dream. Gotta play em one at a time and not .worry about who's next. Another loss & we're dead meat.

Did anyone notice the impact of ISU "small ball" upon a poor  Shox defensive team? All those "diaper dandy" frosh that were so highly touted in MVC Post-Season honors showed how truly* RAW *their lil' asses are. Andy Young (3B) & Tyler Friis (ss) can play circles around WSU's Brohm & Vickers. Kaden Moore as ISU catcher anchors the #1 DEFENSE in the MVC:

Hell yes...back to the_ Land of  Oz_ wearing dirty diapers on a bus sounds like fun, doesn't it? :clap:

Couldn't happen to more DESERVED program.

*Team  Defense*
                                        C   PO   A   E   FLD%  DPs  SBA CSB   SBA%   PB  CI  

*Indiana State.......  2049 1455 551  43   .979   43   36  16   .692   17   0  *
 Evansville..........  2105 1414 635  56   .973   45   30  21   .588   10   3  
 Missouri State......  2046 1420 571  55   .973   47   33  21   .611    9   3  
 Dallas Baptist......  2079 1463 560  56   .973   53   35  15   .700   14   0  
 Illinois State......  2059 1458 543  58   .972   32   71  15   .826   14   0  
 Southern Illinois...  2173 1480 630  63   .971   57   37  24   .607   11   0  
 Bradley.............  1702 1244 408  50   .971   24   25  14   .641   10   1  
*Wichita State.......  2095 1480 547  68   .968   40   54  20   .730   20   0  *

 Totals.............. 16308     4445       .972       321       .687        7


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Sycamores Eliminate Shockers To Advance To Day Three Of MVC Tournament*






Indiana State Baseball (35-20, 13-8 MVC) enjoyed a four-run seventh inning to avoid elimination and secure a lead that would result in a 7-1 win over the Wichita State. Junior Ryan Keaffaber tossed a complete game for the fourth time this season, allowing only four Shocker hits. Junior Tony Rosselli went yard for the second time in in the tournament with a two-run home run in the sixth to start the scoring, his 10th homer of the season.

Read more at GoSycamores...


----------



## Sycamore Proud

"Sycamores Eliminate Shockers"

These 3 words from the title of this thread are 3 of the sweetest  words in college athletics!


----------



## BankShot

Anyone watching the DBU-Saluki game? SIU has blown a 6-0 lead, w/ DBU hitting a grand slam & 2-run HR in the bottom of the 8th to go ahead 8-6!  DIVINE INTERVENTION...6 runs on only 3 hits!:gramps: 

SIU corks a HR in the 9th to tie @ 8. Crazy... 

Hoping for a SuckLucki win, as we match up better with them.

Well...Duces wild tonight. MATT DUCE corks 3 separate HR's...the last a 2-run WALKOFF in the bottom of the 9th for* 7 RBI'S* - _no PRIOR HR's THIS season. _Yep, the kid was ANNOINTED!

*10-8 final DBU.*

http://stats.statbroadcast.com/broadcast/?id=131968

Unfriggin real...:hypnotized:

http://dbupatriots.com/news/2016/5/26/baseball-duces-walk-off-blast-lifts-dbu-to-win-over-siu.aspx


----------



## treeman

DBU with a walkoff 2 run homer in the bottom of the 9th.....


----------



## ISUCC

holy smokes SIU, what an epic collapse by their bullpen, devastating for those guys after tying it back up in the 9th. Blowing a 7-1 lead in the 8th as well. Ugh


----------



## ISUCC

Bradley run rules MSU, so we see them again today.


----------



## BankShot

ISUCC said:


> Bradley run rules MSU, so we see them again today.



2nd case of BULLPEN weaknesses, which COULD be ISU's "trump card" if the _stars are aligned_.:seestars:

MSU/Bradley Story:

http://www.news-leader.com/story/sports/2016/05/27/bradley-blitzes-bears-valley-tournament/85020488/

ISU Friday Prospectus:

Missouri State will play Indiana State in a rematch of Wednesday’s opening round, which the Bears won 12-4, at *11:30 a.m. Friday*. The loser of that game will be eliminated, with *the winner facing Bradley at 6:30 p.m. Friday.*


----------



## ISU_TREE_FAN

Thinking the Sycamores had some pretty solid pitching but looking like BP again today vs the Missouri State Bears?


----------



## BankShot

ISU_TREE_FAN said:


> Thinking the Sycamores had some pretty solid pitching but looking like BP again today vs the Missouri State Bears?



Sycamore BP sucked royally during this tournament. Mckinney was blasted both Wed. & today. I thought that maybe ISU might use "small ball" to bridge the gap after success v WSU Thursday, but.....


----------



## ISUCC

disappointing end to the season, especially as hosts of the tourney, but still a respectable season, so hopefully better in 2017


----------



## Coach

I vote not to host the tourney anymore.  Sycamore teams can't handle the pressure.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Sycamore Baseball Concludes 2016 Season*






Indiana State Baseball (35-21, 13-8 MVC) finished 2016 with its eighth consecutive winning season, as they fell to Missouri State in Day Three of the Missouri Valley Conference tournament, 11-4. The Sycamores showed promise, going up on the Bears, 4-0, through the second inning, but would not be able to blank the Bears.

Read more at GoSycamores...


----------



## sycamorebacker

ISUCC said:


> disappointing end to the season, especially as hosts of the tourney, but still a respectable season, so hopefully better in 2017



 We had some good wins this year.  

 Sounds like some of the others are negative on the bullpen.  Didn't we have injuries in the pitching staff?


----------



## BankShot

sycamorebacker said:


> We had some good wins this year.
> 
> Sounds like some of the others are negative on the bullpen.  Didn't we have injuries in the pitching staff?



The injuries WEREN'T in the bullpen...those were starting pitchers, who went "under" two months ago. Our original rotation was #1 RHP Peterson (lost for season), #2 LHP Justin Hill and #3 LHP Ryan Keaffaber. Austin Conway & Brad Lombard also never got healthy. Freshman RHP Ward was moved into the rotation to replace Peterson, while LHP Weston Rivers  moved into the #3 slot to replace Hill, who lost his efficiency mid-season for whatever reason. Rivers never went beyond 4 1/2 IP in ANY game as a Jr. JC transfer. He was blasted off the mound TODAY by Mo St. - 6 runs (3 HR's) in 2 IP.


----------



## sycamorebacker

BankShot said:


> The injuries WEREN'T in the bullpen...those were starting pitchers, who went "under" two months ago.



So, that would have hurt the relief staff considerably.


----------



## BankShot

sycamorebacker said:


> So, that would have hurt the relief staff considerably.



I'm not argue w/ ya...I've seen every home game & the MVC Tournament. OUR RELIEF PITCHING failed us...

I love it when someone sits all season in the "shadows" and then wants to enter the picture as an "expert"...shit gets old, 'Backer.
_We lost two (2) games by similar margins to MO ST. to get knocked out of the MVC Tournament. Look at the box scores and RUNS ALLOWED by the ISU relief pitching. Hasn't got ANYTHING to do w/ starting pitching._ Larrison & Olds were used as middle/long relievers  & McKinney as a closer/short relief. Their roles were clearly defined.

Yes, our SP depth was impacted by the injuries described above, but that's a whole different story. Larrison, Olds & McKinney were doing a great job UNTIL the Tournament. They didn't bring their GAME FACES to Warn Field on Wed. or today.


----------



## sycamorebacker

BankShot said:


> I'm not argue w/ ya...I've seen every home game & the MVC Tournament. OUR RELIEF PITCHING failed us...
> 
> I love it when someone sits all season in the "shadows" and then wants to enter the picture as an "expert"...shit gets old, 'Backer.



Just getting it straight.  You're right.  I don't follow baseball except on this forum.  I just know that any time you lose a pitcher to injury, it hurts your pitching depth.  

Just using common sense; and sometimes, your posts don't make sense. Someone has to help you.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

BankShot said:


> I'm not argue w/ ya...I've seen every home game & the MVC Tournament. OUR RELIEF PITCHING failed us...
> 
> I love it when someone sits all season in the "shadows" and then wants to enter the picture as an "expert"...shit gets old, 'Backer.




Had Ward and Rivers stayed in the  bp, how much difference would it have made?


----------



## Coach

There have been 33 HRs hit in the MVC Tournament in just under 12 games. There have been *16* today in just under four games played. Wow.— Todd Aaron Golden (@ToddAaronGolden) May 28, 2016



Sycamores used to have players that could hit home runs on a regular basis and multiple numbers in a season. Why not anymore? Think I would go recruit a DH that could smash the ball if nothing else.

***EDIT - recruit a power hitter that is a HR threat every time he is at the plate. There should be a few out there & he does't even need to own a glove.


----------



## BankShot

Sycamore Proud said:


> Had Ward and Rivers stayed in the  bp, how much difference would it have made?



Not sure about Ward, since he didn't have much velocity and relied on a slider & keeping the ball low. He was a good ground ball pitcher (enhanced DP's) in this respect, although about the 5th inning, he'd usually start being tagged for long balls. In retrospect, not being forced to "pace" himself over the long duration as a starter, he might've been a very good relief pitcher.

Rivers could've been a very productive starter, however he had poor stamina and usually was gassed by the 4th inning. I observed a few ISU few practices during the Fall, and Rivers was in much better shape. He must put down the calories at the dinner table, and most of it settled above his belt, thus impacting his mechanics & stamina. The opposite of Rivers is KEAFFABER, who carried the same "payload" last year ('15), but lost the unnecessary lbs. and IMPROVED his stamina. The 9 inning gem he threw was a testament to his dedication. Any pitcher who barfs in the 2nd inning THEN comes back to shutdown a hard hitting Wichita Stare squad  gets my season vote for ISU POY. This is called "heart."

As far as Rivers becoming a dependable reliever, until the issues described above are resolved, he'll never show the CONTROL necessary to be effective in this role.


----------



## BankShot

sycamorebacker said:


> Just getting it straight.  You're right.  I don't follow baseball except on this forum.  I just know that any time you lose a pitcher to injury, it hurts your pitching depth.
> 
> Just using common sense; and sometimes, your posts don't make sense. Someone has to help you.



Good thing you're in girls S-ball, because you have NO CLUE about baseball...:no:
BTW...who taught your "Coaching of Baseball" class @ ISU? Text used?


----------



## BankShot

Coach said:


> There have been 33 HRs hit in the MVC Tournament in just under 12 games. There have been *16* today in just under four games played. Wow.— Todd Aaron Golden (@ToddAaronGolden) May 28, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> Sycamores used to have players that could hit home runs on a regular basis and multiple numbers in a season. Why not anymore? Think I would go recruit a DH that could smash the ball if nothing else.
> 
> ***EDIT - recruit a power hitter that is a HR threat every time he is at the plate. There should be a few out there & he does't even need to own a glove.

The wind has been out of the S-SW this week, driving up temps...perfect weather for RH long ball hitters. I love it...the ultimate test for a team's pitching depth and the ability to KEEP THE BALL LOW.  ISU failed miserably in this regard...exluding Keaf's Thurs. gem v. the Shox.

As far as the ISU long ball, people like SAM PEREZ of the Bears made life a bitch, keeping his pitches down while setting up for his nasty changeup & 2-fingered FB, where the bottom literally falls out just before reaching the plate. When contact was made, they were generally weak fly balls or popups.

Today @ 2:04 ET - Bradley/MO St.

I'm pulling for the Bears...and hope that they def. DBU tonight, thus allowing DBU to get an At-Large and the MVC two (2) NCAA bids. Also want America/NCAA to see Mo. St.'s Burger and the "Guitar Man" swing the bat! Prez can also SHUTDOWN any squad he faces. He's good.

Todays Coverage:

http://www.bradleybraves.com//ViewArticle.dbml?DB_OEM_ID=3400&ATCLID=210983089

http://www.news-leader.com/story/sp...ce-deciding-semi-final-game-bradley/85077100/

BTW, here's the pitching line scores for BOTH ISU blowout losses to Mo St (Wed & Friday):

Game #1 

Missouri State   	ip  	h  	r  	er  	bb  	so  	wp  	bk  	hbp  	ibb  	ab  	bf  	fo  	go 
Knutson,J. W,7-6  	6.1  	5  	4  	4  	3  	5  	0  	0  	0  	0  	23  	28  	2  	12 
Perez,S.   	2.2  	0  	0  	0  	1  	5  	0  	0  	0  	0  	8  	9  	0  	3 

Indiana State   	ip  	h  	r  	er  	bb  	so  	wp  	bk  	hbp  	ibb  	ab  	bf  	fo  	go 
*Ward, T. L,6-5  	4.2  	7  	5  	5  	1  	1  	0  	0  	0  	0  	21  	22  	7  	6* 
Larrison, E.   	1.1  	3  	3  	3  	2  	0  	0  	0  	0  	0  	6  	9  	4  	0 
Hill, J.   	1.1  	1  	1  	1  	1  	0  	0  	0  	0  	0  	4  	5  	2  	1 
Olds, D.   	0.1  	2  	2  	2  	1  	1  	0  	0  	0  	0  	3  	4  	0  	0 
Polley, T.   	1.1  	2  	1  	1  	1  	2  	0  	0  	0  	0  	6  	7  	1  	1 

Win - Knutson,J. (7-6). Loss - Ward, T. (6-5). Save - None. CI - Fultz,M.

Game #2

Indiana State   	ip  	h  	r  	er  	bb  	so  	wp  	bk  	hbp  	ibb  	ab  	bf  	fo  	go 
*Rivers, W. L,3-1  	2.1  	5  	6  	6  	1  	1  	0  	0  	0  	0  	12  	13  	5  	1* 
McKinney, J.   	4.1  	7  	5  	5  	0  	2  	1  	0  	1  	0  	19  	20  	4  	6 
Kuhlman, G.   	1.1  	2  	0  	0  	1  	1  	0  	0  	0  	0  	6  	7  	3  	0 

Missouri State   	ip  	h  	r  	er  	bb  	so  	wp  	bk  	hbp  	ibb  	ab  	bf  	fo  	go 
Knight,A.   	1.2  	6  	4  	4  	0  	1  	0  	0  	0  	0  	9  	10  	3  	0 
Perez,S. W,7-0  	7.1  	2  	0  	0  	3  	9  	0  	0  	0  	0  	24  	27  	8  	5 

Win - Perez,S. (7-0). Loss - Rivers, W. (3-1). Save - None. WP - McKinney, J.(4). HBP - by McKinney, J. (Graham,B.).


----------



## sycamorebacker

BankShot said:


> Good thing you're in girls S-ball, because you have NO CLUE about baseball...:no:
> BTW...who taught your "Coaching of Baseball" class @ ISU? Text used?



You're right.  I guess I made a crazy assumption that pitching depth was important in baseball.


----------



## Chief_Quabachi

Good pitching beats good hitting.......


----------



## BankShot

Chief_Quabachi said:


> Good pitching beats good hitting.......



...and when you have NEITHER (i.e. ISU v. Mo St), you're shit outa luck...:thumbsup:


----------



## ISUCC

Pretty good game here, bottom 9, tied at 3, DBU batting

DBU guy leaned into that pitch and got hit.


----------



## ISUCC

Wow! DBU wins on a passed ball! UGH MSU!


----------



## BankShot

http://www.dbupatriots.com/news/2016/5/29/baseball-dbu-clinches-mvc-tournament-title.aspx?path=baseb.

I talked to a number of people over the past four (4) days, who were unanimous about moving the START of the MVC Tourney up a day (Tuesday), thus allowing greater scheduling flexibility. There's no reason in the world why these kids should be playing ball @ 1*1:30 PM - 1:30 AM*, as REACTION TIMES are reduced because of _mental fatigue_, thus increasing the probability of error, injury or PASSED BALL. This game was just shy of 4 1/2 hrs. long. Even the few fans remaining were half asleep!

Helluva way to lose an NCAA bid...:thumbsdown:

http://www.news-leader.com/story/sp...-baptist-survives-12-inning-victory/85094280/

Having 15 LOB's didn't help the Bears...reminded me of ISU and our season-long inability to score w/ multiple runners on base and LESS than 2 outs. So why couldn't we score?

1. Failure to play AGGRESSIVE - rare use of the BUNT "successfully"  to move players. Rare pressure exerted by base runners on the opposing "D" & forcing errant play. I hope Coach Hannahs uses the 4th inning of the Thursday Wichita State game as a "model" of future offensive expectations in playing successful "small ball." Those tactics should've been employed throughout the '16 season. 

2. Rookie 1B Coach - While Tyler Wampler might _become_ a good manager, he was NEVER bred as an aggressive base runner during his ISU dayz  and his instincts were reflected in THIS YEAR'S  conservative approach, where you rarely saw true "pressure" on the opposing pitcher & IF defense to MAKE THE PLAY. The best example of this failure was the WICHITA STATE series, where ISU won 2 of 3 while having twenty nine (29) runners LOB. Simply TOO DAMN CONSERVATIVE, especially considering the speed this ISU had - Dejesus, Friis, Young, Rosselli, Guterriez, Owen, Dungan,Tofteland & Ayers - all w/ avg+ wheels.

3. Failure to make reasonable batting lineup changes - Coach Hannahs' "process of elimination" of determining his starting lineup consumed too much of the season, thus impacting ISU's RPI & on-the field team cohesion. For instance, RS Sr. Cody Gardner's move to LF from 2B, even though he was a sub-.200 hitter. The play of Sr. Andy Gutierrez in BOTH LF & CF, even though he had a weak arm and was also a sub - .200 hitter. Moving ex-SS Hunter Owen from RF to IB, a position he clearly was never comfortable with. Meanwhile ISU had promising 1st yr. players like Dane Tofteland, Clay Dungan & Chris Ayers in "cold storage." Look around college baseball...you'll see a number of 1st years players EXCELLING while learning the college game. Why gamble on *Sr.'s *that have NEVER shown a propensity for on field production?  
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Sam Perez would've been my Tournament MVP, not the 5 HR "Guitar Man." Compare his #'s v. the ISU "relief corp" :whiteflag:

The RELIEF MAN _worked 2 2/3 innings of hitless ball in Wednesday’s opening round v. ISU, throwing 34 pitches, then finished at 97 pitches when he struck out nine in 7 1/3 innings of two-hit relief on Friday v. ISU Game #2.

He fanned five while throwing 47 pitches in 2 2/3 innings of relief v. Bradley on Saturday.

*In all, he worked 12 2/3 innings of scoreless relief at the tournament, throwing 178 pitches in four days*. Including the end of the regular season, he has a streak of 22 2/3 scoreless innings.
_

Look for SAM PEREZ's name in MLB...
_______________________________________________________________________________________________________

All the talk about DBU/MO ST.'s pitching depth (especially relievers) raises the question - "What happened to ISU's arms?" Other than Keaffaber, I can't recall seeing another ISU pitcher in the MVC Post-Season mastering his game.  Was it poor diet? Fatigue caused by too much sex? Too much "air drum" in those 8th innings causing tendonitis of the shoulder/elbow? Or just having a PITCHING COACH that doesn't know how to develop a pitching staff? 

http://athletics.uindy.edu/coaches.aspx?rc=412


----------



## BankShot

Coach said:


> There have been 33 HRs hit in the MVC Tournament in just under 12 games. There have been *16* today in just under four games played. Wow.— Todd Aaron Golden (@ToddAaronGolden) May 28, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> Sycamores used to have players that could hit home runs on a regular basis and multiple numbers in a season. Why not anymore? Think I would go recruit a DH that could smash the ball if nothing else.
> 
> ***EDIT - recruit a power hitter that is a HR threat every time he is at the plate. There should be a few out there & he does't even need to own a glove.

http://www.tribstar.com/sports/loca...cle_51dcdca9-6c02-55a2-90f6-24dd7e595419.html
- "Chics dig the long ball." :razz:


----------

